# ARC and ILCOR Guidelines



## High Speed Chaser (Oct 16, 2010)

So on the verge of the release of the new 2010 Guidelines soon, what do you think ILCOR is going to change? I know the common throught is moving to CCR.

Is the ARC likely to adopt the changes (specifically if CCR is adopted) in December or do you reckon they will change to follow ILCOR standards?

Will this affect First Responders, in groups such as Fire EMR and other community First Response groups, (both metro/rural)? If so, would EMR change to allow LMA use?


----------

